# softening old rubber seals



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

May have been covered on here before but is there a product available to revitalise old rubber seals and trim and get some of the softness back?


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I've just started using chemical guys new look gel, gives a cracking finish plus should last for ages as you only need a small drop.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Einszett Rubber Care really good stuff

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=EIN-GUMMI-100


----------



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

horned yo said:


> Einszett Rubber Care really good stuff
> 
> http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=EIN-GUMMI-100


I think this is the type of product I am looking for its a conditioner I need rather than a dressing product.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Swissvax seal feed. Not the cheapest but certainly one of the best for reviving rubber seals:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I use Gummi pflege it does what it says on the tin (well it's a bottle really)


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I clean them down down with surfex hd, then treat with gummipfledge as stated here, brilliant stuff!


----------



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

Where would I find gummipfledge?


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...w.r_qf.&fp=d7ad1bedf9b3d912&biw=1429&bih=1040

:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.einszett.co.uk/Gummi-Pflege.php


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You can find it on sale at eBay for £6 inc. delivery.

A winter detail would be incomplete without a bit of Gummi :thumb:


----------



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys and at £7.95 a shot I quite reasonable will be getting some sorted.:thumb:


----------



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

Just seen the ebay post even better at £6 inc P&P:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Click the thanks button, it makes the post all the more worthwhile, especially if you found it useful


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers my man :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank him back for the thanks tips


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Thank him back for the thanks tips


True Dat :thumb:

Thanks given for the thanks cliffk


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i never get thanked  :tumbleweed: bad times


----------



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

Shame


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

horned yo said:


> i never get thanked  :tumbleweed: bad times


There, feel better now? :lol:


----------



## cliffk (Sep 24, 2012)

Whatever you do dont do an ebay search for just GUMMI that takes you to a completely different soft rubber application!!!:lol::lol:


----------

